# Wild Boar Hams



## wannabe (Dec 4, 2013)

On a recent hunting trip I shot a Wildboar.what is the best way to smoke the whole hams. I am new at this so I need detailed instructions.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 4, 2013)

Never done a scratch ham so no help there BUT, typed in 'wild boar' in the handy dandy search bar and numerous threads popped up. I've read many are concerned with the parasite issue on wild game so also consider that. I do no wild game myself so don't keep up on the recommended procedure.....I would paste that link but IE is not letting me do it.........Willie


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2013)

Wild pig, it's recommended, be frozen below 0 deg. F, for a month, or longer, to kill all the parasites that may have infested it....

Dave


----------



## wannabe (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for your help. Hams are frozen now and I will keep them that way for at least a month or more.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 5, 2013)

While you are waiting for the parasites to freeze, check out the forum for curing and smoking a pig leg....  lots of great info here...   Pops has done a few....  check out his threads.....

Dave


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 5, 2013)

This just sounds delicious! I love wild boar!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## lcgc (Dec 23, 2013)

Wannabe, I have smoked A LOT of these.  Let me tell you, they are wonderful!

Here's what I do:

Get a bottle or jar of the creol butter or garlic butter and inject the ham or shoulder with that. Brand doesn't matter. You won't even taste it but it will help keep it moist. Do this the night before the smoke and put in the fridge over night.

The next day, coat the outside with mustard or olive oil, apply your favorite rub and smoke at 225 degrees. Every 45 minutes I will spray it with an apply juice, canola oil, and Captain Morgans mixture. Once the internal meat temp gets to 165 degrees, wrap in a minimum of two layers of foil and put it back on the smoker. Or, put the foil wrapped pork in a pan and cook it in the oven at 225 degrees. Take it out when the meat temp reaches 202 degrees. I try to put mine in the oven since the smoker has added all the smoke flavor it is going to by that point.

Once it comes out of the oven or smoker, let it rest for a miminum of 30 minutes before you open the foil. I usually let mine sit in a cooler for an hour. When you do open the foil make sure to retain all of the juice that is sitting in the bottom. After you open the foil, start pulling the meat off the bone with your hands (gloves are a necessity here) and shredding it with your fingers. I actually like to chop mine with a meat cleaver. Pour the remaining juices from inside the foil over the top of the shredded meat. Make sure to mix it in so all of the meat is able to absorb the juices.

There you go...Pulled Pork Samiches


----------



## silentkilla (Jan 16, 2014)

LCGC said:


> Wannabe, I have smoked A LOT of these.  Let me tell you, they are wonderful!
> 
> Here's what I do:
> 
> ...



That sound great! How long do you apply smoke?


----------



## lcgc (Jan 16, 2014)

When it reaches 165 I wrap it and put it in the oven (if it's the only thing I have on the smoker). If I'm smoking multiple things I will put it back on the smoker. Either way, it's finished at 202. By the time I wrap it has taken all the smoke it's going to take.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2014)

Whatever ya choose, sure it will be great !  Would like to have some of that to smoke, that's awesome.  Let us know what ya decide to do......  Have fun, WHB


----------



## ycastane (Jan 22, 2014)

This sounds good, I'm getting some wild boars this wknd so I will give this a try!!


----------



## lcgc (Jan 23, 2014)

ycastane said:


> This sounds good, I'm getting some wild boars this wknd so I will give this a try!!


When you are ready to open the foil and start to pull, make sure not to discard the juice in the bottom of your foil.  You will need this!!!  After you pull/shred all of the meat, pour a good portion of the juice over the meat and mix it in with your hands.  How much you use is up to you.  I use most of it.  This will make it even better. I promise!


----------



## ycastane (Jan 23, 2014)

LCGC said:


> When you are ready to open the foil and start to pull, make sure not to discard the juice in the bottom of your foil.  You will need this!!!  After you pull/shred all of the meat, pour a good portion of the juice over the meat and mix it in with your hands.  How much you use is up to you.  I use most of it.  This will make it even better. I promise!



Definitely will do that, I do the same with the boston butts! Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2014)

ycastane said:


> This sounds good, I'm getting some wild boars this wknd so I will give this a try!!



ycastane, morning....   In the interest of food safety, it is recommended to freeze wild pig for 30 days below 0 deg. F, to kill any parasites in the meat....


----------



## ycastane (Jan 23, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> ycastane, morning....   In the interest of food safety, it is recommended to freeze wild pig for 30 days below 0 deg. F, to kill any parasites in the meat....



I've been reading that in the past couple days and also few threads here, how do I know if it's frozen below 0?? Just put it in the freezer form30 days?

How about if you are just making stew or something like that? Do you still need to freeze it? Or it's all related to the type of cooking method being used?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know what needs killing in the wild pig.....  or which "bad things" will be killed by temp, "high or low" temp.....  cooking or freezing to be clearer....  I'm just passing on what someone in the food industry has made note of....  
I do know yeasts will live when stored below 0...  I dry and freeze my "Sourdough" starter... and it revives...  so it must be "worms" or some other little animal that is killed....  I know my daughter freezes nuts for 30 days before feeding them to her exotic parrots... 

I would freeze it just to be safe....    As far as the 0 deg F in the freezer, most freezers are below zero...  I put a therm in mine and all 3 read below zero...  

Dave


----------



## ycastane (Jan 23, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I don't know what needs killing in the wild pig.....  or which "bad things" will be killed by temp, "high or low" temp.....  cooking or freezing to be clearer....  I'm just passing on what someone in the food industry has made note of....
> I do know yeasts will live when stored below 0...  I dry and freeze my "Sourdough" starter... and it revives...  so it must be "worms" or some other little animal that is killed....  I know my daughter freezes nuts for 30 days before feeding them to her exotic parrots...
> 
> I would freeze it just to be safe....    As far as the 0 deg F in the freezer, most freezers are below zero...  I put a therm in mine and all 3 read below zero...
> ...



Cool, thanks Dave!!!


----------



## mrh (Jan 25, 2014)

0 degrees f ? Freezing is 32 degrees f do you mean 0 degrees c? And does a standard freezer get to zero f ?  I know we have some at the lab that do but they are special freezers.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2014)

MRH said:


> 0 degrees f ? Freezing is 32 degrees f do you mean 0 degrees c? And does a standard freezer get to zero f ?  I know we have some at the lab that do but they are special freezers.



This is for fish but the article for wild pig was very similar.....

The effectiveness of freezing to kill parasites depends on several factors, including the temperature of the freezing process, the length of time needed to freeze the fish tissue, the length of time the fish is held frozen, the species and source of the fish, and the type of parasite present. The temperature of the freezing process, the length of time the fish is held frozen, and the type of parasite appear to be the most important factors. For example, tapeworms are more susceptible to freezing than are roundworms. Flukes appear to be more resistant to freezing than roundworms. 
CHAPTER 5: Parasites 91 
                                                                     Freezing and storing at an ambient temperature of -4°F (-20°C) or below for 7 days (total time), or freezing at an ambient temperature of -31°F (-35°C) or below until solid and storing at an ambient temperature of -31°F (-35°C) or below for 15 hours, or freezing at an ambient temperature of -31°F (-35°C) or below until solid and storing at an ambient temperature of -4°F (-20°C) or below for 24 hours are sufficient to kill parasites. Note that these conditions may not be suitable for freezing particularly large fish (e.g., thicker than 6 inches


----------

